

MP3s of web articles - plasma
http://soundgecko.com

======
joneil
Very cool idea! Been wondering if something like this exists.

You say "Professional features coming soon"... a feature that I would pay for
is turning an RSS feed (or a group of RSS feeds!) into a podcast. Great way to
receive your news every morning.

~~~
bsphil
To ensure this gets the attention it deserves, I'd love to have this feature
as well and would be happy to pay for a service like that.

------
plasma
Hey,

I am one of the people behind SoundGecko, and we've recently launched in
Sydney last week at a conference, and have received some coverage today by The
Verge at [http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/17/3164861/soundgecko-
convert...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/17/3164861/soundgecko-convert-
article-into-mp3-launch)

We use a mixture of API services, Windows Azure for hosting, native iOS
development for the mobile app, and e-mail gateways such as Postmarkapp.com
for e-mail routing.

~~~
Koldark
Make a private RSS feed so I can subscribe to it in my podcatcher and I am
sold!

------
bartonfink
Hey, guys -

This is ridiculously cool. It hits something I've toyed around with doing
myself for a few years, and I will definitely give you a try tomorrow. The
fact that you're from Sydney and I'm aiming to move down under makes things
that much sweeter.

That said, I'm curious: I'd love to see a service that turns larger blobs of
text into audio format (e.g. audiobooks). Do you have any plans for doing
that?

~~~
plasma
Thanks for the feedback!

We're from Melbourne actually (not that far!) but were in Sydney for
Microsoft's Imagine Cup/BizSpark APAC Summit.

Australia is pretty cool.

We're just getting started; and hope to improve the service, among other new
products, very soon.

Let me know if you spot any sweet spots you'd like to see improved (andrew at
121cast dot com) if you like.

------
henrybaxter
Driving is one of the few times I stop mindlessly reading mediocre content [1]
on whatever screen happens to be in front of me and actually start thinking.
It's a wonderful website and I'm sure some will gain great value from the
product - just consider whether you really need another avenue of endless
information, or a moment of peace instead.

[1] hyperbole

------
buff3r
...or you could take public transit with your smartphone tethered to your
netbook.

~~~
kennywinker
Upvote for public transit. The service is still useful for bus/train riders.
Especially during busy commute hours, when you are often forced to stand,
having something you don't have to look at would be pretty cool.

Still waiting on my mp3 to get a feel for the quality, especially when it
comes to technical stuff, but I dig the idea!

~~~
longzheng
Sorry about the delay. Our email outbound provider dropped the ball and
there's a big backlog of emails. Trying to get it sorted now.

(part of SoundGecko team)

~~~
plasma
The queue has been fixed, e-mails were delivered recently. Apologies for the
delay.

------
bhavinb
if you dig soundgecko, check out aurality. It's real time, open to RSS feeds
or individual articles and also reads out your "Pocket" a.k.a ReadItLater
list.

Disclaimer: I am a co-founder at Aurality

------
molecule
"multi-task... while you drive" sounds like a terrible pitch for any product.

------
criveros
Amazing.

